# Using juice and fruit in soap???



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

Howdy! Our family went to the Texas Renaissance Festival yesterday and there was a booth selling soap that smelled soooooo wonderful. Along with essential oils they use fruit juice and actual fruit in their soap. Has anyone tried this? If so how does it work? When and how do you add the fruit and juice? Thanks for any info you can offer.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Pureed very well, you could add fruit, but definitely not chunks. And it will not contribute to the smell, so if they had fruity scented soaps, it was either the EOs or else they used a fragrance oil. Juice can be used in place of all or part of your liquid, bearing in mind that the added sugar will heat things up more and also react with the lye, so you would want to freeze the juice first to help with that. Rule of thumb for fruit or veggie purees is 1 tablespoon per pound of oils.


----------



## JN (Nov 4, 2011)

What about adding dried fruit?? For example... apple cinnamon goat milk soap.... using apple juice in place of water to dissolve the lye, ground cinnamon, dried apple slices chopped. Would it work??


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have any answers for soap questions, I just want to follow this thread because I am interested in using fruit juice  It's been about 20 years since I made soap, so that's why I probably won't be of any help


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Dried fruit in soap is asking for a problem. So people will sometimes put something decorative on the very top, that will then come off the first time you use it, but dried fruit is going to rehydrate in your soap, followed swiftly by getting moldy and being disgusting.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Also, ground cinnamon in soap can be irritating. You must use it very, very sparingly, and sometimes it's a problem, even then. And your apple cinnamon example will also not smell like you'd expect it to smell, and most people do not want chunks of things in their soap, clogging up their drains.


----------

